# Horse in Art



## etdawings (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all how you doing? not long till HOY's, anyone going?
I am an artist specializing in equestrian pencil drawings. If your interested follow the link to my wedsite to see more of my work. You never know, you maybe so impressed you might want your own horse or pony drawing?
Thanks for looking

Ed

Welcome to Ed's web page - ET Drawings,The best pencil drawings around!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You're drawings are incrediable!!! I see so many equine artists that just dont get it right but i love your work its beautiful. Im a good friend of Claire Kitcher, have you heard of her? I love working in pencil myself but only amateur stuff though.


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

your drawings are amazing! and yep im off to hoys this year. but just to watch


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow beautiful drawings, I do prefer the pencil one's to colour. Saving up the penny's to have one done of my gorgeous cob...one day I'll have enough!!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Nice work..


----------

